# Stonehill College Police Officer



## 1109 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Posting Details*


Position TitleCampus Police OfficerPosting Number2012000948PFull Time or Part TimeFull TimeHours/DayTBDRegular/TemporaryRegularIf Temporary: Number of Weeks/Months Calendar TypeCalendar YearIf Academic Position: Number of Weeks/MonthsPosition TypeBargaining UnitPreferred Start Date
 


About StonehillFounded by the Congregation of Holy Cross in 1948, Stonehill is a private Catholic college located just 22 miles from downtown Boston on a beautiful 384-acre campus in Easton, Massachusetts. With a student-to-faculty ratio of 13:1, the College engages its 2,500+ students in 80+ rigorous academic programs in the liberal arts, sciences, and pre-professional fields.

Faithful to the Holy Cross tradition in education, Stonehill College is committed to developing the moral, spiritual, intellectual, physical, and social competencies of its students and seeks to build and sustain a campus community that embraces diversity and inclusion in its teaching, learning, living, and working. Stonehill values the diversity of persons, opinions, and cultural and religious perspectives. In fulfillment of its motto, Lux et Spes (“Light and Hope”), the College cultivates in its students the competence to think, act, and lead with courage towards creating a more just and compassionate world.Position SummaryThe Police Officer will patrol Campus buildings and grounds to prevent theft, trespass, vandalism, or violations of College policies Essential Duties and Responsibilities
Patrol and protect College buildings, grounds, and adjacent areas at regular intervals. Guard against trespassers, thefts, damage, or injury to persons and property. 
Enforce parking and vehicle regulations. Direct traffic and investigate accidents. 
Exercise law enforcement powers in the detection and apprehension of law violators. Investigate complaints and refer to appropriate supervisory officials. 
Provide protection to students, faculty and administrators, and staff in the transportation of monies and other valuables. 
Perform security details during college plays, dances, other related functions, and special events as assigned. Effect fire and security watches. 
Respond promptly to all fire alarms. Conduct fire drills. Investigate fire calls, report fires, and perform necessary related duties dictated by circumstances. 
Periodically inspect fire-fighting equipment. 
Provide emergency transportation for students, faculty, administrators, and staff during medical emergencies. 
Prepare qualitative investigative reports of incidents during tour of duty. 
Work in harmony with switchboard operator on duty to promptly respond to and follow through on reports. 
Call in appropriate Facilities Management emergency personnel as necessitated by the circumstances. 
Observe safety rules and regulations at all times. 
May be required to work overtime, even on short notice. This position is considered essential personnel by the college. 
Perform any other duties normally within the scope of a Campus Police Officer’s duties as dictated by special demands of this area. 
Regular, reliable, and predictable attendance. 
Must be able to interrelate with fellow employees as needed to get the job done. 
Must treat fellow employees, students, and visitors to the College with respect.
Education and/or Experience
A high school diploma or general education degree (GED) is required; a two-year or four-year degree from an accredited college in the area of Criminal Justice or Social Sciences is preferred. 
Must have successfully completed a Police Academy in order to comply with the requirements of the Mass State Police Special Officer certification.
Preferred Qualifications
Experience as a police officer within a residential college or university environment is preferred. 
Required to work various shifts and holidays, and may be subject to report for duty at any time. 
Knowledge, Skills, and AbilitiesPhysical DemandsThe physical demands are described in detail in the “Essential Functions” on file in Employment Services.Work EnvironmentLicenses/Certifications
Must have completed, an approved police academy which will allow for immediate Police Powers through C. 22C: S63 of Massachusetts General Laws. 
Must be able to successfully complete a field training program. 
Willingness to complete specialized training in policing and a willingness to utilize those skills within the department. 
Must have a license to carry firearms, CPR, First Responder, and a valid Driver’s License.
Competencies
 


Special Instructions to Applicants
 *Posting Specific Questions*

Required fields are indicated with an asterisk (*).

 
 *Applicant Documents*

*Required Documents* 

Resume
Cover Letter
*Optional Documents*


----------

